# Something Catchy - 138cm SJI Pony



## Love (7 April 2013)

Am just trying to find some information out about my first pony (who we sadly lost in 2011) called Catch Phrase.

I have found some record on the SJI website that i believe to be him, everything fits apart from his name but that could have been changed when he came over from Ireland - from Something Catchy to Catch Phrase

http://www.sjai.org/Registrations/W...lDetailsPublicView.aspx?av=9572034&h=cf9b8d18

If anyone has any information at all i would be really great full! If you prefer to PM me that is fine! 

This is him when i had him, although we believe he was originally chestnut or bay:


----------



## Love (7 April 2013)

Sorry, posted wrong link:

http://www.sjai.org/Registrations/W...lDetailsPublicView.aspx?av=9572034&h=74297b55


----------



## Love (13 May 2013)

Bumping - please ignore links as for some reason they are bringing up another horse - search Something Catchy on sji and he should come up


----------



## showpony (18 May 2013)

Googled his owners name, Michael Doyle, couple in Wexford associated with horses.

https://www.google.ie/#hl=en&sclien...80,d.ZGU&fp=1311449010f36010&biw=1152&bih=604

Also try posting on boards.ie & stabletostable.com


----------

